# Staining Douglas Fir Doors. Need Advice!



## LisaD (Aug 22, 2014)

We have just bought new, unfinished Douglas Fir exterior doors. After searching the internet I've found many people have problems staining Douglas Fir. What I am looking for is just a transparent wash of color, not really trying to change the natural color but maybe darken it just a touch then add the topcoat. I am looking at Old Masters Pecan but the website doesn't say how it will take on Douglas Fir. Any opinions? Since the door is brand new do I have to sand before adding the stain? Do I have to sand inbetween coats of stain and topcoat? I am NEW to all this. No staining experience at all. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

LisaD said:


> We have just bought new, unfinished Douglas Fir exterior doors. After searching the internet I've found many people have problems staining Douglas Fir. What I am looking for is just a transparent wash of color, not really trying to change the natural color but maybe darken it just a touch then add the topcoat. I am looking at Old Masters Pecan but the website doesn't say how it will take on Douglas Fir. Any opinions? Since the door is brand new do I have to sand before adding the stain? Do I have to sand inbetween coats of stain and topcoat? I am NEW to all this. No staining experience at all. Thanks for any advice!


The door is new but you don't know how much it has been handled. Skin oils can sometimes affect the stain so it should have a little sanding. You could go over it with 180 grit paper. Douglas fir is also prone to blotch so a wood conditioner should be used prior to staining. The Old Masters stain is rated for exterior use so you would be OK there, just be sure to wipe the excess stain off soon after applying. After the stain has dried overnight I would topcoat it with a marine grade spar varnish. The best is Epifanes but is a little expensive. My second choice is Cabot Spar varnish. When you do any finish you sand betweek the coats of any film finish but you don't sand the stain before coating. Use 220 grit or finer paper to sand the finish with. All you are trying to do is smooth the finish and be very careful not to sand through the finish. This is easily done especially on the corners.


----------



## LisaD (Aug 22, 2014)

Steve - Thank you for this concise information! Do you recommend applying the stain with a pad, rag or brush? Do you have any preference for using a Wiping Stain, Gel Stain or a Water-Based Stain? I'm not sure if one is better than another or if it really is just a matter of preference and maybe ease of application.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Pick up some scrap pieces of doug fir with a similar color and grain as your doors and make samples on them before you do anything to your actual doors. Finish them all the way, stain sealer and top coat. It is no fun trying to sand stain back off doug fir after it goes bad.


----------



## LisaD (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the idea. I will get some scrap's and practice on them tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

LisaD said:


> Steve - Thank you for this concise information! Do you recommend applying the stain with a pad, rag or brush? Do you have any preference for using a Wiping Stain, Gel Stain or a Water-Based Stain? I'm not sure if one is better than another or if it really is just a matter of preference and maybe ease of application.


I normally either spray stain or apply it with a brush. The method of application isn't as important as wiping the excess off. Any stain that is allowed to dry on the wood surface can interfere with the adhesion of the topcoat. The finish tends to bond to the stain instead of the wood. 

Do like Rick said and practice on scraps of wood. If you go to the box store and look at whitewood 2x4's the ones that are a little pink in color are usually douglas fir.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Rick Mosher said:


> Pick up some scrap pieces of doug fir with a similar color and grain as your doors and make samples on them before you do anything to your actual doors. Finish them all the way, stain sealer and top coat. It is no fun trying to sand stain back off doug fir after it goes bad.


 I strongly second this idea. I suggest this with any finish if your not sure how its going to turn out. Saves a lot of headache and time. :thumbsup:


----------

